
Pull Request based development (sucks) - sorenvrist
http://lisperator.net/blog/pull-request-based-development-sucks/
======
paktek123
For a small team yes its slow. But for a larger team with different skill
sets, pull requests are a great way to spread knowledge and understand the
context. Sometimes we don't need as many processes as we think.

